# hilflos...wie fängt man an???



## ich_wes_es_ne (20. September 2011)

*hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

gruß an alle die schon was können 

ich bin gerade an dem punkt wo ich anfangen muss einiges zu programmieren und zwar im bereich mql4 muss wohl c ähnlich sein
beim ersten einlesen fällt natürlich sofort auf....das sind einfach zu viele infos auf einmal...erst recht wenns auch noch alles in englisch ist

also wie geht man die sache am besten an????
welche schrittweise logik hat euch denn geholfen???
wie viel zeit muss man einplanen...hab ja keine jahre zeit^^

und wo krieg ich denn ne sinnvolle beschreibung her....am besten deutsch

vieln dank im vorfeld...mfg

der ahnungslose


----------



## Hänschen (20. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Was ist mql4 ?

Für C und C++ gibt es gute Tutorials das schaffste ziemlich zügig, solange du einen brauchbaren Compiler an Land ziehst der eine Windows Anwendung auf die Beine bringt und selber ein Compiler setup Tutorial mitbringt oder ne Beschreibung.

Du musst auch wissen wie diese Windows Funktion aufgebaut ist da gibts dann andere Tutorials für windows Programmierung in c/c++.

Wenn du die Windows Anwendung zustande bringst mit deinem eigenen Programmcode drin haste es fast geschafft.

Dann nur noch die 3D Sache büffeln, OpenGL oder Direct3D je nachdem.

Ich empfehle c/c++ da es den schnellsten Code macht.


----------



## blackout24 (20. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Glaub du bist bei Forexfabrik besser aufgehoben.
Mit MQL wird hier wohl kaum einer Erfahrung haben ist ja keine
standard Sprache sondern nur ein C/Java Derivat mit ein paar Sonderheiten.


----------



## ich_wes_es_ne (21. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Was ist mql4 ?
> 
> Für C und C++ gibt es gute Tutorials das schaffste ziemlich zügig, solange du einen brauchbaren Compiler an Land ziehst der eine Windows Anwendung auf die Beine bringt und selber ein Compiler setup Tutorial mitbringt oder ne Beschreibung.



also mql meta quote language ist speziel zum programmieren von indikatoren bezogen auf eine handelsplattform der börse
oder halt die erklärung unter mir

kannst mir mal bsp für son tutorial bzw. compiler geben das ich mal nen schnellen ersten eindruck hab...wär klasse



blackout24 schrieb:


> Glaub du bist bei Forexfabrik besser aufgehoben.
> Mit MQL wird hier wohl kaum einer Erfahrung haben ist ja keine
> standard Sprache sondern nur ein C/Java Derivat mit ein paar Sonderheiten.



jaaa bin auch auf einigen solcher seiten unterwegst auch direkt im mql forum nur bringt mich das nur bedingt weiter
erstens muss ich alles auf englisch lernen
zweitens kann ich den leichten weg nich gehen...also mir mein system schreiben zu lassen weil damit geb ichs ja jedem preis

sinnvoll wär doch wohl ein wenig c zu lernen damit ich paar grundlagenkenntnisse hab...dann kann ich auch mql leichter in englisch lernen...behaupt ich mal!!!???


----------



## Supeq (21. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Wenn du blutiger Anfänger bist solltest du erstmal die Grundkonzepte der Programmierung lernen:

- Variablen (String, INt ...)
- Operatoren (+,-,++,==  ...)
- Kontrollstrukturen (if, case, while ...)

Das sind Eigenschaften, die sogut wie jede Programmiersprache bietet. Kannst du damit was anfangen? Wenn nicht, dann beschäftige dich damit. Falls du diese Basics drin hast, gehts weiter mit den objektorientierten Grundlagen:

- Klassen
- Methoden
- Vererbung etc...

Wenn du dieses Konzept verstanden hast, dann kannst du dich auf eine konkrete Programmiersprache stürzen und dir die Feinheiten und Besonderheiten der jeweiligen Sprache aneignen.

Als Lernhilfe empfehle ich dir http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel/ , ein gutes openbook und dazu noch auf deutsch. Ist zwar Java, aber wie gesagt, die Grundkonzepte sind eigentlich bei jeder Sprache gleich.


----------



## blackout24 (21. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*



ich_wes_es_ne schrieb:


> jaaa bin auch auf einigen solcher seiten unterwegst auch direkt im mql forum nur bringt mich das nur bedingt weiter
> erstens muss ich alles auf englisch lernen
> zweitens kann ich den leichten weg nich gehen...also mir mein system schreiben zu lassen weil damit geb ichs ja jedem preis
> 
> sinnvoll wär doch wohl ein wenig c zu lernen damit ich paar grundlagenkenntnisse hab...dann kann ich auch mql leichter in englisch lernen...behaupt ich mal!!!???



Da gibts doch wie ich gesehen habe ien deutsches Tutorial dazu:
Wir lernen MQL4 - Forexfabrik

Wo liegt das Problem das System preis zugeben? Seriöse Programmiere haben eigentlich ein NDA in den Geschäftsbedingungen also das
alles was Teil des Auftrags ist nicht veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## Hänschen (21. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Der "blodshed Devc++" compiler war ganz gut und auch gratis, hat auch ne Community und Forum denke ich.

C/C++ Projekte bestehen aus dem Projekt setup selber, wo man Dateien einfügt und das Programmieren läuft in den Textdateien ab.
Da gibt es "header" und "c/c++" Dateien.
In den headern stehen die Funktions (Unterprogramm) deklarationen und andere Definitionen, in den C/C++ dateien steht der eigentliche Programmcode drin ist recht simpel alles.

Aber pass auf es geht alles nach links orientiert über mehrere Instanzen, das hat mich am Anfang total konfusioniert ^^.

Druck dir am besten eine einfache Windows Beispiel Anwendung aus und kau sie ein paarmal durch dann kommts dir auch.


----------



## Kel (21. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Der "blodshed Devc++" compiler war ganz gut und auch gratis, hat auch ne Community und Forum denke ich.


 Der war nie gut, wird nie gut und wurde vor 5 Jahren eingestellt und ist immernoch ne miserable Betaversion .
Wo gräbt man so nen Dreck immer nur aus?


----------



## Hänschen (22. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Nagut der Devc++ hatte seine Macken, aber er war leicht verständlich und hat seine Arbeit bis zu mehreren Tausend Zeilen code gemacht.

Ich hatte danach den Microsoft gratis Compiler (glaube visual c++), der war schon nicht mehr so transparent.
Der hat alles irgendwie automatisch gemacht ohne Erklärungen oder sowas.

Der MS Compiler hatte seine Umgebungs Variablen und so weiter auch ziemlich umständlich installiert das weiss ich auch noch, sowie die includes und andere Sachen.


----------



## ich_wes_es_ne (22. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

@Supeq...sehr schön schau mir dann mal an...seh ich das richtig das man das kaufen soll und jaaa ich bin blutigster anfänger

@blackout24...schau mal rein in das tutorial das hat 3 seiten wie soll man da anständige infos kriegen...allgemein ist es in mql bezogenen foren nicht leicht wirklich 100% von grund auf zu lernen

@rest...na wenn der devc++ nich so toll was wär die alternative (link dazu wär klasse)


----------



## Torchlight (22. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*



Kel schrieb:


> Der war nie gut, wird nie gut und wurde vor 5 Jahren eingestellt und ist immernoch ne miserable Betaversion .
> Wo gräbt man so nen Dreck immer nur aus?



Also die Umgebung und der Compiler von Dev C++ sind vollkommen ausreichend ... hatte bis jetzt nur wenige kleine Probleme die aber keiner Rede wert sind.

Kann nicht verstehen wieso man lieber auf Microsoft-Studios zurückgreift ...


----------



## KingofKingzZ (22. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Weil: 
- VS bessere Einstellungen/Tools/Syntax highlighting hat 
- VS einen deutlich besseren Debugger hat 
- DevC++ alt und verbuggt ist, kein Support mehr bekommt und eigentlich noch im Beta Status ist 
- DevC++'s Kompiler relativ alt ist und im Vergleich zum Microsoft Kompiler deutlich schlechter optimiert 

Für Anfänger mag DevC++ zum probieren ja ganz gut sein, aber sobald man mal was richtiges machen will... naja 
Alternativ wäre noch GCC + CodeBlocks zu empfehlen. 

Lg


Edit: Was ich vergessen habe: 
- mit DevC++ DirectX oder OGL anständig zum laufen zu bringen ist schon fast ne Meisterleistung


----------



## Hänschen (23. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Fehlende Updates beim Devc++ ist natürlich tödlich, denn bei der nächsten Windows Version wars das dann es wird möglicherweise buggen.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (23. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Es buggt jetzt schon 

Edit: Hier mal noch ein englischer Artikel/Diskussion mit ausführlich erklärten Gründen, warum man DevC++ nicht mehr nutzen sollte und was für Alternativen es gibt.


----------



## Hänschen (23. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Wisst ihr wann ich damals endgültig aufgehört habe zu coden ?

Als ich das DirectX SDK installiert habe und in den headern und anderen code undurchsichtiges debug-Zeug drinstand.
Da hats mir den Vogel rausgehaun, null Erklärung, null Transparenz.
Dazu dieser MS VS Compiler mit seinen vorgefertigten Windows Klassen Zeugs mit fertigen Fenstern wo man schwer was ändern kann, über mehrere files verteiltes setup.

Da wusste ich: du bist zu schlecht zum Hobby-Programmieren am PC, geh und spiel World of Warcraft und verdumme für immer ^^.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (23. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Was meinst du mit undurchsichtigem Debug Zeugs? Vllt. waren es vorkompilierte Header, die dazu da sind damit du nicht solange zum kompilieren der Anwendung brauchst. 
Und die "vorgefertigten Windowsklassen" sollten beim erstellen eines neuen Projekts nicht da sein, wenn du ein Häkchen bei "leeres Projekt" machst  (wenn du jetzt das meinst, was ich denke). 

Lg


----------



## Hänschen (23. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Nun gut den ganzen header Baum eines codes komplett durchzudenken erfordert etwas Hirnschmalz oder räumliches Denken oder sowas, das hätte ich irgendwie geschafft naja.


Wieso installieren manche Programme diese Visual C++ 2005/2008, ich hab da ein Dutzend solcher Dinger installiert in der Programmliste von Windows.
Das sieht mir nicht gerade professionell bzw. kompakt aus, aber scheinbar braucht manche Software/Spiel wohl Code aus dem Zeug ?

Weiss jemand was dazu ?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (23. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Du meinst das Visual C++ Redistributable? Das ist quasi die Runtime, die benötigt wird um Programme, die mit Visual Studio entwickelt wurden, auszuführen. 
Das sind so viele, weil die Spiele/Programme unterschiedliche Versionen benutzen. So gibt es für jede VS Version ne 32 und 64 Bit Runtime und teilweise dann noch Subversionen, die aufgrund von VS Updates nötig sind. 
Die kann man auch statisch linken, aber da können dann ziemlich hässliche Probleme auftreten 

Lg


----------



## Hänschen (23. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Das Zeug bleibt installiert selbst wenn die Spiele/Anwendungen längst deinstalliert sind wirklich hoch professionell das Ganze ^^.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (23. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Ja tun sie und das auch mit guten Grund. Diese Dateien gehören nicht zum Spiel, sondern sind pro Version einmal auf deinem PC vorhanden. Jetzt stell dir vor, mehrere Spiele nutzen die selbe Version (was sehr oft vorkommt, im Moment meistens 2005er und 2008er) und du deinstallierst eines dieser Spiele. Wenn dann die Dateien mitgelöscht werden würden, könntest du alle anderen Anwendungen nicht mehr Starten und müsstest sie neu installieren (bei der Installation wird meist die passende ggf. mitinstalliert) oder du suchst selbst die richtige Version und installierst sie nach jeder Deinstallation von Hand neu. 
Was ist dir dann lieber? Jedes mal von Hand neu installieren, oder ein paar Dateien, die sowieso von sehr vielen Anwendungen benötigt werden, auf dem PC zu haben. Ist ja nicht so, dass das gleich Gigabyte an Daten wären, es sind lediglich ein paar MB  
Aber so ähnliches Zeugs gibts doch überall, z.B. .Net oder Java ist auch nicht einfach so lauffähig. 

Lg


----------



## Torchlight (26. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*



KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Edit: Was ich vergessen habe:
> - mit DevC++ DirectX oder OGL anständig zum laufen zu bringen ist schon fast ne Meisterleistung



dann fühl ich mich geehrt  progge derzeit eine kleine Engine (OpenGL) mit Dev C++ und habe keine Probleme damit ... kann dich also ganz und gar nicht verstehen
aber jeder soll die Umgebung nutzen die er möchte

zB wenn ich mal kleinere Sachen in C unter Linux schreibe reicht der Vim und der gcc für mich völlig aus ... da brauch ich dann auch kein VC++ oder ähnliches


----------



## KingofKingzZ (26. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Die Performance deiner Engine will ich dann aber nicht sehen 
GCC is voll in Ordnung und eine gute Alternative zu VC++, aber DevC++ is .. naja ich lass es jetzt einfach, wer will kann es benutzen und sein Glück damit versuchen.

Lg


----------



## Torchlight (26. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

also bis jetz schaut die performance sehr gut aus, aber hab auch noch nich allzu viel eingebaut^^
wenn ich mal wieder zeit und muse hab, werd ich meinen code mal für VC++ anpassen und die performance vergleichen, da bin ich mal gespannt.. bei interesse kann ichs ja evtl hier posten, auch wenns am eigentlichen post vorbeigeht


----------



## Kel (27. September 2011)

*AW: hilflos...wie fängt man an???*

Die Performance mit Dev++ würde mich auch mal intereressieren.
Und wenn man Code bei VC++ anpassen muss, läuft was schief .

Es gibt keinen, keinen einzigen Grund Dev++ zu verwenden ........


----------

